# Asesoria con filtro pasa-bajos



## osk_rin (Ago 5, 2009)

hola!

el motivo, por el que requiero un poquito , de ayuda, por lo ya mencionado en el titulo del tema, el punto es el siguiente. navegando por la web, me encontré con la pagina de http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com que esta muy buena la pagina. 

en la cual encontré, el articulo de como hacer un teatro  en casa.
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_teatro.php

y lo que me intereso de este proyecto fue el filtro pasa-bajos el cual esta hecho con el operacional TL071.
le escribi un e-mail, a el administrador de la pagina, preguntandole que si tenia el esquemático de el filtro, y el  amablemente, respondió a mi consulta y me proporciono el esquemático del filtro el cual es el siguiente:





entonces como no se, sobre los calculos correspondientes, para el corte de frecuencia, decidi tomar de ejemplo el que esta en el circuito del teatro el cual es el que esta marcado en el recuadro rojo y es el siguiente:




asi es que me puse manos a la obra y me hice el pcb, 





espero su ayuda, en cuanto a que frecuencia esta cortado, o bien agradecería mucho si alguien me explicara o me pasara algún sitio donde pueda aprender a como calcular el corte de la frecuencia, me interesa aprender 

por ultimo les adjunto los pcb's hechos en pcbwizard, por si tienen algún detalle o algo incorrecto y por supuesto si a alguien mas le llegara a servir, aquí los comparto.

NOTA: no soy muy bueno en el uso de pcb wizard ustedes se daran cuenta por como esta hecho el pcb  ops:  ops:  


gracias por la atención prestada.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola Osk-rin

Este filtro no es una cosa muy compleja.
Partamos de la base de que un capacitor, frente a corriente alterna (eso es el audio), se comporta como una resistencia y su valor cambia de acuerdo a la frecuencia 
Ok, físicamente hablando estoy usando términos incorrectos, pero a efectos de la explicación quedémonos con "resistencia".

Más alta la frecuencia, más baja la resistencia y el valor es Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C).
Xc==Resistencia (Impedancia capacitiva, esto es la resistencia que presenta el capacitor)
Pi=3,14159...
f=Frecuencia (Hz)
C=Valor del capacitor (en Faradios).

Si hay algo de eso que no hayas entendido, releelo hasta entenderlo.


Aclarado eso, la ganancia del operacional que está en el circuito es... Uy, acá hay algo interesante.
Si el condensador Cf no estuviera, sería Rf/Rg. Clarísimo.
Pero Cf en paralelo con Rf dan una resistencia con un valor cambiante . Más sube la frecuencia, más baja ese valor.

Por lo tanto, en frecuencias más altas la ganancia va a ser menor.

¿Dónde está el punto de f-3dB?
Donde la ganancia sea de la mitad (ver definición de dB). 
Para que la ganancia sea de la mitad, la combinación de Rf y Xc en paralelo tiene que ser igual a la mitad del valor de Rf (mirá la fórmula de ganancia de un operacional).
Para que sea así, el valor de Xc tiene que ser igual a Rf (ver cálculo de resistencias en paralelo).

Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C)
Conozco el valor de Xc que quiero lograr, conozco la capacidad de Cf... Calculadora y sale f (que es lo que quiero averiguar).


Hay algunos matices más, pero esto es lo que básicamente te da los números que querés.
Bueno, si le pifié en algo, avise el que encuentre los errores.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Dónde está el punto de f-3dB?
> Donde la ganancia sea de la mitad (ver definición de dB).
> Para que la ganancia sea de la mitad, la combinación de Rf y Xc en paralelo tiene que ser igual a la mitad del valor de Rf (mirá la fórmula de ganancia de un operacional).
> Para que sea así, el valor de Xc tiene que ser igual a Rf (ver cálculo de resistencias en paralelo).
> ...



Y...le pifiaste un poquito.
1- Si estás hablando de tensiones, el punto de -3dB es donde la ganancia cae al 70.7%
2- Si estás hablando de potencia, el punto de -3dB es donde la ganancia cae al 50%

Este caso corresponde al primero, ya que la ganancia es tensión/tensión.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 6, 2009)

ahora comprendo   

muchísimas gracias por su atención y paciencia


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Y...le pifiaste un poquito.
> 1- Si estás hablando de *tensiones, el punto de -3dB es donde la ganancia cae al 70.7%*
> 2- Si estás hablando de potencia, el punto de -3dB es donde la ganancia cae al 50%
> 
> Este caso corresponde al primero, ya que la ganancia es tensión/tensión.



Claaaaaaaaaaaro...  V²/R... 
¡Qué detallecito que se me escapó ahí!. Es con √2 la cuenta para que la potencia final del asunto varíe a la mitad o el doble (+-3dB)  
¿O me estoy equivocando de nuevo?.


Gracias por la aclaración.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Claaaaaaaaaaaro...  V²/R...
> ¡Qué detallecito que se me escapó ahí!. Es con √2 la cuenta para que la potencia final del asunto varíe a la mitad o el doble (+-3dB)
> ¿O me estoy equivocando de nuevo?.



No te enredés...es mas simple...
La definición de dB está en base a potencias y es *XdB=10*log(P1/P2)*. Si reemplazamos P1 y P2 por V1 y V2 y pones la expresión de la potencia que vos pusiste arriba te queda:
*Xdb=*10*log( (V1²/R) / (V2²/R))=10*log(V1²/V2²)=10*log((V1/V2)²)=10*2*log(V1/V2)=*20*log(V1/V2)*

Así que si ponés -3dB en lugar de XdB y despejas V1/V2 y P1/P2 te sale:
P1/P2=antilog(-3dB/10)=0.50   y
V1/V2=antilog(-3dB/20)=0.707

Eso es todo!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2009)

Sisisi
Eso fue lo que pensé, pero lo expresé bastante arrevesado y sintetizado en exceso.
Y lo tomé en otra dirección, de yapa.

Me explico:
La potencia es V²/R y para que caiga 3dB tiene que bajar a la mitad (ahí uso la misma definición de dB que pusiste antes). Sea V1 el voltaje con el que se alcanzará esa potencia.
Entonces V1² tiene que ser (1/2)V².

Esto es V1=√(1/2)V=(1/√2)V y normalizando, 1/√2<=>√2/(√2√2)<=>√2/2≈0,707.
Reescribiendo, V1≈0,707V o lo que es lo mismo, el voltaje este será del 70,7% del original.

La misma m...atemática pero con distinto olor  

Mi error estuvo en el "detalle" de haber mezclado ganancia en voltaje con ganancia en potencia, como bien marcaste hace unos posts.
Apenas lo leí se me hizo muy evidente (¡qué fácil es cuando te dicen dónde está la pifiada!).

Un abrazo


----------

